# NYC paramedic shot by patient in ambulance



## Ooh-Rah (May 23, 2022)

There is good news. NYPD may have found the gun used in the McCluskey murder!









Foxnews.com

_A paramedic in New York City was shot inside an ambulance by a man he was transporting to a hospital, but two good Samaritans quickly intervened to apprehend the fleeing suspect. 

EMTs from the Richmond University Medical Center responded at approximately 7:40 p.m. Wednesday to reports of a disorderly person at the Funkey Monkey Lounge on Staten Island. 

Upon their arrival, EMTs observed a 37-year-old man in front of the bar and escorted him to the ambulance. 

While the ambulance traveled Forest Avenue to the Richmond University Medical Center, the patient brandished a gun and fired one round inside the ambulance, striking a 25-year-old EMT in the shoulder, NYPD Inspector Mark Molinari told reporters. 

The driver pulled over the ambulance near 646 Forest Ave., where the patient exited the ambulance’s back door. The man was quickly apprehended by a retired NYPD detective and an off-duty Department of Sanitation police lieutenant, Molinari said_



To add….The Dept of Sanitation in NYC has it’s own police department?


----------



## AWP (May 23, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> There is good news. NYPD may have found the gun used in the McCluskey murder!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brings a new meaning to the phrase “police call.”


----------



## Muppet (May 24, 2022)

A few weeks ago, I pick up a dude involved in an accident on the border of our Township and North Philly. The accident was actually in Philly but we beat fire rescue medics in.

I get dude in Ambulance, start my evaluation, take off for ER in Philly, near by. During exam, I find gun in dudes waist band.

I was like, bro! The gun was legal, dude had a CCW permit. Maybe, should have said something, right?

Years ago, had a guy pull a gun on me, aimed at my face. Dude changed his mind, ran away.

Had knives pulled on me, too. We wear vests at work.


----------



## Devildoc (May 24, 2022)

Muppet said:


> A few weeks ago, I pick up a dude involved in an accident on the border of our Township and North Philly. The accident was actually in Philly but we beat fire rescue medics in.
> 
> I get dude in Ambulance, start my evaluation, take off for ER in Philly, near by. During exam, I find gun in dudes waist band.
> 
> ...



Yessssss.  Similar experiences.  In back of bus at a scene treating GSW, preparing to pull away.  Back door opens, dude asks if the patient is alive.  I said, "yeah, for now."  Guy shot him two, three more times, pointed his gun at us, and ran away.  BTW, guy was still alive after being shot, again.

My best gun-on-patient story.  MVC, tatted-up guy looking like a banger is on the LSB, GCS 10ish.  Starting cutting his clothes off...one...two guns fall out.  Turns out he was DEA.  Cops on scene thought he was a bad guy.


----------



## Muppet (May 24, 2022)

Fucking good Christ! How were your ears after that!? Lol


----------



## Devildoc (May 24, 2022)

Muppet said:


> Fucking good Christ! How were your ears after that!? Lol



What??  I can't hear you!


----------



## Muppet (May 24, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> What??  I can't hear you!



I was waiting on that!


----------



## Devildoc (May 24, 2022)

Muppet said:


> I was waiting on that!



The whole thing happened so fast it was over before we could react.  How we weren't shot is beyond me.  Our ears were ringing for a while, boss took us out of service for the rest of the shift.  They offered to give us a couple weeks off to regroup.  My partner took the two weeks, I took a week, we went back on the job.


----------



## Grunt (May 26, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> The whole thing happened so fast it was over before we could react.  How we weren't shot is beyond me.  Our ears were ringing for a while, boss took us out of service for the rest of the shift.  They offered to give us a couple weeks off to regroup.  My partner took the two weeks, I took a week, we went back on the job.


You were lucky enough to have been involved with the one gang-banger that could actually shoot and hit a target accurately from three feet in...


----------



## Gunz (May 26, 2022)

The Paramedic's Friend


----------



## Devildoc (May 26, 2022)

Gunz said:


> I think paramedics should carry
> 
> View attachment 39542



Yyyyyaaaaasssssss......


----------



## Muppet (May 26, 2022)

Gunz said:


> The Paramedic's Friend
> 
> View attachment 39542



Depends on the medic/EMT. I know some providers that are absolute fucking retards and I wonder how they past school.

Those same providers cannot work a proper trauma or code and we want them carrying a glock 19? Lol

If you ask me, I'd rather see EMS providers taught some empty hand fighting skills, ground skills and maybe a taser would suffice.

As a SWAT medic, I had to qualify on the depts pistol (M@P 40), the AR and shotgun. 

No doubt if that happens, lots of training and an ROE would be needed.

Not gonna lie, I've been in empty hand fights, taking Krav Maga in high-school helped, I've slapped a jaw loose once or twice in my career.

Chemical sedation is so much better for combative assholes.


----------



## RackMaster (May 26, 2022)

@Muppet in his early year's...


----------



## Dame (May 26, 2022)

Muppet said:


> Depends on the medic/EMT. I know some providers that are absolute fucking retards and I wonder how they past school.
> 
> Those same providers cannot work a proper trauma or code and we want them carrying a glock 19? Lol
> 
> ...


Yeah, if you can needle them before they shoot yur ass.
Take no chances @Muppet. I needz ya around.


----------



## TLDR20 (May 26, 2022)

Muppet said:


> Those same providers cannot work a proper trauma or
> code and we want them carrying a glock 19? Lol



Don’t we want everyone carrying guns to prevent mass shootings?

“Agree with much of training of concealed carriers and where mass killer events happen but again, respectfully, I think you're missing the point, whether it's liberal NY or Texas, having an armed society, trained or not is safer. I don't put much trust in WAPO neither.

I agree that most people are fucking idiots. I'd wager that those folks with banana syndrome, head in phones, tie tok gay fucks, leftist skells have less situational awareness and are totally ok with a nanny state taking control of their lives and safety.

In summary, I'd rather have a peaceable armed society” -you.


----------



## Raptor (May 26, 2022)

Muppet said:


> Depends on the medic/EMT. I know some providers that are absolute fucking retards and I wonder how they past school.
> 
> Those same providers cannot work a proper trauma or code and we want them carrying a glock 19? Lol
> 
> ...


I also worry about how people would react if we were to start carrying. Would certain groups start viewing us as basically police with a different uniform? I'm super inexperienced, so maybe my fear is unfounded, but I'm worried it would paint targets on our backs more than it would help us solve bad situations, even if we did get the training and such required to do it.


----------



## Muppet (May 26, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> Don’t we want everyone carrying guns to prevent mass shootings?
> 
> “Agree with much of training of concealed carriers and where mass killer events happen but again, respectfully, I think you're missing the point, whether it's liberal NY or Texas, having an armed society, trained or not is safer. I don't put much trust in WAPO neither.
> 
> ...



Absolutely but I think having medics look like cops in the projects sends a shitty message that, if I am there to take care of you then some corner boy sees me with a sidearm on the MICU, maybe me walking out of the projects, safely is not a thing. You work the streets before, I presume. Many times, our only saving grace in the hood is the fact that we are there taking care of granny of the family.

Add me walking in, vested up cause that's mandated now, gun on my hip. I'm no different that the sector cops that the corner boys dislike and shoot at, day in and day out.
Ever work a hot scene on a July night in the hood?

I'd rather see a 19 year old green paramedic able to know some Gracie moves than pull a gun out because some dude is fucking jacked on wet, punching buses and concrete.


----------



## Muppet (May 26, 2022)

To add, if, cops would, if they could, respond to EMS calls, it would not be necessary to arm up.

The AO I work, just on the other side of Philly, knife and gun club area, our Township cops show up for 95 percent of jobs. They only PNR nursing homes for the most part.

I've ask cops to pat a pt down, numerous times over the years. Now, I've gotten into the habit asking about weapons on all. I tell them, all the hospitals in the area are wanding for weapons.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 12, 2022)

@Muppet I always think of you when I read these stories. Head on a swivel my boy. 

In face of increased danger on the job, paramedics send 'plea for help' to leadership

Two blocks away from a gunfight, Dmitriy Stalmakov pulled over and looked at where a bullet had ricocheted off the back of his ambulance. If it had hit 2 inches higher, the 28-year-old paramedic doesn't know if he'd be here to tell the story.


"If it would have pierced the door, it would have went straight into my back," said Stalmakov.

Over the past three years, emergency medical responders in Hennepin County say they've witnessed an unnerving rise in violence that's made the job more dangerous at a time when surging call volumes already are stretching the workforce thin. A week after getting caught in the middle of the shooting in downtown Minneapolis, someone hurled a vodka bottle that shattered on Stalmakov's ambulance windshield as he was racing through south Minneapolis. In the dark, he said, he mistook the thud for a shotgun blast that had just blown through the window.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 12, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @Muppet I always think of you when I read these stories. Head on a swivel my boy.
> 
> In face of increased danger on the job, paramedics send 'plea for help' to leadership
> 
> ...



Bro, it's wack out here. I'm over it. If it's not entitled Karen's bitching, drunks Punching, it's the streets doing dirt. We try to do good and we get shit on. We're mandated to wear ballistic vests, cops shop up sometimes.

If I could leave EMS, I would, end up with a little shop, making small batch leather goods, wallets, belts, even holsters.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 13, 2022)

Muppet said:


> Bro, it's wack out here. I'm over it. If it's not entitled Karen's bitching, drunks Punching, it's the streets doing dirt. We try to do good and we get shit on. We're mandated to wear ballistic vests, cops shop up sometimes.
> 
> If I could leave EMS, I would, end up with a little shop, making small batch leather goods, wallets, belts, even holsters.



Hopefully you start making money off those gimp masks, to make them full time.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Dec 13, 2022)

RackMaster said:


> Hopefully you start making money off those gimp masks, to make them full time.




I read some Where on the interwebz that leather masks are better than N95.  

Be safe out there medics.  Yall have a tuff Job.  Thanks for what you do!


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Dec 13, 2022)

Be safe Muppet!


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 13, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @Muppet I always think of you when I read these stories. Head on a swivel my boy.
> 
> In face of increased danger on the job, paramedics send 'plea for help' to leadership
> 
> ...



The sad thing is, these things are not new.  They are just making the news now; they used to not.  It use to be just another day on the job.

Even not violent shit: we used to park the bus and leave it running.  Now the policy (unless a scoop and run where you are literally right beside the patient) is ambo turned off, doors locked, keys in pocket.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 13, 2022)

@Muppet , get the fuck out of PA and into a nicer state.
Texas has issues in bigger cities ( Houston,  Dallas) but San Antonio is still fairly safe for our medics.
So it's not universal.


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 13, 2022)

DA SWO said:


> @Muppet , get the fuck out of PA and into a nicer state.
> Texas has issues in bigger cities ( Houston,  Dallas) but San Antonio is still fairly safe for our medics.
> So it's not universal.



A coworker of mine left our service to fly for Methodist, he worked PT for the city EMS.  I did a couple ride-alongs with him, that is a good service (well, was when I did the ride-alongs.  I assume it still is.).


----------



## policemedic (Dec 13, 2022)

DA SWO said:


> @Muppet , get the fuck out of PA and into a nicer state.
> Texas has issues in bigger cities ( Houston,  Dallas) but San Antonio is still fairly safe for our medics.
> So it's not universal.



Plus, medics actually get to practice proper emergency medicine there.


----------

